# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Waffles Vs Pancakes

## Total Eclipse

Hold your stance!

----------


## CityofAngels

Waffles cuz the squares let you put more butter and syrup on.

----------


## Antidote

French toast.

----------


## Member11

> French toast.



^this, egg trumps all.

----------


## Koalafan

Why cant both sides get along?  ::(:

----------


## L

I only ever had waffles once, in France - BEST THING EVER

----------


## Nelly

Belgium waffles are yum!!!!

----------


## kc1895

> Belgium waffles are yum!!!!



Belgium waffles for sure- but only when splurging!  Waffles have more carbs and more calories than its flatter, thinner counterpart.

----------


## Sym

> Waffles cuz the squares let you put more butter and syrup on.



Yes! All those little squares for the delicious maple syrup.

----------


## cmed

It depends on whether they came frozen or if they're made fresh.

Frozen: Waffles wins by a landslide

Fresh: Close call, but I'd have to go with pancakes

----------


## InfiniteBlaze

Waffles>Pancakes>French Toast

----------


## Cam

Definitely pancakes.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Pancakes all the way.

----------


## Chocolate

waffles

----------


## WhopperKing

Pancakes!

----------


## Ont Mon

Waffles :3

----------


## Chantellabella

Pancakes. 

Waffles let the syrup pool into the little holes thus rendering the entire waffle as one big bowl of syrup. If you're going to eat waffles, you might as well just slurp it right outta the bottle. 

Gag!!

----------


## onawheel

I'm sure I've had waffles before but I don't remember the taste, ok if I end up having a new years resolution then it will be to hunt down a waffle, then find this thread again and THEN, only then give an answer. ..what? yes.  |  :

----------


## Twelve Keyz

Waffles

----------


## T-Bone

I usually eat something with some nutritional value for breakfast, so i can't say i really dig either one.

----------


## Meadowlark

Blueberry pancakes, definitely.

----------


## Anteros

I like both equally.

----------


## Fallen18

ones fluffy and ones crunchy. I love blueberry or chocolate pancakes but I also love my waffles. <3

----------


## CityofAngels

> I like both equally.



Make up your mind dammit.

----------


## Anteros

> Make up your mind dammit.

----------


## Monotony

Pancakes

----------


## The Wanderer

I prefer pancakes.  
Especially with chocolate chips!  yum

----------


## anonymid



----------


## Skippy

If I had to chose one, I'd say paaaaancakes is ready!

----------


## supersky

Wafflez, but either would be good right about now.

----------


## SmileyFace

This would be one of the most decision-making processes for me ever lol. I love them both... but I guess I love waffles a bit more than pancakes lol

----------


## MrQuiet76

pancakes!!!

----------


## Prodigy

I'm not sure... D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Pancakes > Waffles. Although I prefer crÃªpes over both!

----------


## WintersTale

I don't like waffles.

Blueberry pancakes are wonderful. They are even better if you put chocolate chips in them.

----------


## Sagan

Waffles FTW  ::):

----------


## Daniel

Both.

----------


## Sagan

Woffcakes!

----------


## distancing

Waffles, especially multigrain ones.

----------

